# Keystone or Forest River



## Leslie L

Hi,
My husband and I are trying to decide between a 2020 Keystone Outback 210URS and a 2020 Forest River Evo 2160. It will be just my husband, myself and our 90lb lab as our youngest will be heading off to college in the fall. We owned a 25 ft. TT years ago but had a pop-up with slide out for the last 11 years. The Outback is definitely more similar to the pop-up, but we are worried about mechanical problems with the king slide out in the back and wondering about general quality of construction. It does feel a little cramped as well, especially the bathroom.
Things we like about the Outback:
Size, (easier to maneuver)
The king bed
Bunk space for storage
Aluminum frame and fiberglass siding 

Things we like about the Evo:
Layout (feels spacious)
Clearance
Bathroom (shower doors vs curtain)
and doesn’t feel cramped 
Quality inside seems a little better than Outback

Does anyone have experience with one or the other? We really like both so are having a hard time trying to decide. Both have positives and negatives. For reference, we will probably not be doing a ton of full hook-up camping. Just want to make an educated decision and not buy a TT that has a ton of problems. Any information would be much appreciated. 

Thank you!!
Leslie


----------



## MDBumbleBee

Hey Leslie,
I don't have experience in those particular models (or RVs at all, really) but I'm the in same boat in that I've been researching for over a year so I can pass on a little info.
1. All RVs can be either a lemon or a gem.  A lot will depend on your local dealer.  Find one locally that has a good reputation and a large service department.
2. Forest River is a massive company that puts out a LOT of different models/floorplans - some good some not so good.  See #1.  Keystone is rated as slightly better by RVReviews.net but still, see #1.  Keystone has a 1 year basic warranty (walls, floors, etc.) but also a 3 yr structural warranty that covers the frame.  FR only has a 1 year "body structure" warranty- whatever that means.  Keystone's warranty is transferable as well.
3.  I wouldn't worry about slides.  Do a through Pre-Delivery inspection that includes circulating the slide completely 3-4 times to ID any issues before you take delivery and keep up with the maintenance of the slide system.
4.  If you are taking short trips, you might want to go with the Outback due to it's ease of use.  If you take longer duration trips, you might find the spaciousness of the EVO better.  Good luck with your search.


----------



## terryna

never experienced it. but Looks like this is very interesting. following


----------



## RichardDCutler

I have been playing online bingo games for some time now and really liked it so I was looking online for some Posh Bingo offers on  https://gamblizard.com/casinos/posh-bingo-bonus/ website. It has a lot other offers available too on this website and I am sure you will like it as well.


----------

